# Apex Predator float trip BACK SAFELY!



## Apex Predator

What do you folks think about a float trip for my 2012 annual hunt?  

We could put in at the north end of Sansivilla WMA and take out at downtown Darien.  Total trip would be 24 miles with WMAs the whole trip down to hunt/camp.  The Altamaha fish camp is near half way, and they have a store for ice, etc...  All the WMAs have hogs and other small game.  The fishing is good as well.  We would have the following WMAs to hunt:  Sansavilla, Townsend South, Clayhole, and the Altamaha.

I could scout it out ahead of time and pick out some larger camping areas that we could pass around GPS #s for.  I'm thinking Fri 17 Feb through Monday 20 feb (President's Day).  We could all meet up at the ramp on Friday morning, and take out Monday afternoon?  

The vehicle shuttle would be a 26 mile trip.  Not sure how secure the starting point would be for leaving vehicles, but the take out is pretty secure.

Thoughts?  Suggestions?


UPDATED INFORMATION:  

Just a reminder that this trip will be Friday 17 Feb through Monday 20 Feb.  We will meet at the Upper Sansavilla Boat ramp at 10:30 Friday a.m., unload the boats and gear, leave some armed guards, and shuttle our vehicles to the take out point.  I have chartered a bus to take us back to the starting point.  He will meet us at the parking spot at noon.  This will cost us $10 each, or $70 minimum.  

I have planned only two campsites so that the folks needing to leave Sun eve, or early Mon can get there easily from the second camp.  The first camp is just under 8 miles.  From the first camp to the second is around 9 miles.  The last leg from Camp #2 is around 6-7 miles.  I originally published GPS #s for our camps.  I have tweaked them slightly with an alternate spot within sight of the originals.  Here are the new, or alternate/overflow spots:  Camp Site #1- 31 26.101N, 81 36.640W.  Camp Site #2- 31 23.742N, 81 31.652N.


----------



## Apex Predator

I would expect most folks will be paddling on this one, but powerboats won't be excluded.   You better have a stickbow though!


----------



## Dennis

got to think hard on this one. I only have a john boat but I could carry the food and women with me


----------



## Apex Predator

I ain't lettin my woman anywhere near you, you handsome devil!


----------



## Jayin J

I can play the banjo....


----------



## Jake Allen

That would be a great trip. More scenery than you could shake a stick at.


----------



## crazyjigr

I'm interested keep the details coming.


----------



## Bubbaforsure

Jayin J said:


> I can play the banjo....



That's funny!...
Is Burt gonna be there  too?


----------



## SELFBOW

Jayin J said:


> I can play the banjo....


----------



## SELFBOW




----------



## Bubbaforsure

Hey Martin......Waz datz yu buck dancing in the movie?
After all these years...Dang movie still gives me the Hee...bee...gee..bees!


----------



## Hunting 4 Him

Dang Martin all this time I thought that was Ned Beatty that was doing the "squealing".  That was you?

Ward


----------



## RogerB

I like the idea.


----------



## Bubbaforsure

It does sound like a great time!


----------



## robert carter

A very good idea. No weekend time off for me till April but you fellas should do this. RC


----------



## NavyDave

My Ga dream hunt!  Too bad I'll be checkin in to my new boat.  If there is any possible way to make this, I will.


----------



## Apex Predator

I've found us a shuttle service with a 15 passenger van.  I'm awaiting a response on price, but I'm sure it will be reasonable.  

We could all meet at the boat ramp, load and stage the boats, then leave someone to watch over them while the rest of us drive our vehicles to the ramp where we will be finishing our trip.  The shuttle van will meet us there and take us back to the boats, so we can cast off and begin our adventure.


----------



## baldfish

Might have to do this. Have a boat and can get the time off.


----------



## SELFBOW

Hunting 4 Him said:


> Dang Martin all this time I thought that was Ned Beatty that was doing the "squealing".  That was you?
> 
> Ward



That was Roger. He's the one that likes to take his clothes off


----------



## hogdgz

This sounds very interesting.

Marty, would it be better to bring my canoe or my 14ft alumicraft with a 15hp?


----------



## Apex Predator

I'll be in a kayak, so will have to pack lightly.  For me, that's part of the draw of a hunt like this.  But, many will like the idea of having a power boat in camp, so that store at the Altamaha Park is always a short trip away!  I know that Dennis mentioned maybe attending and bringing a john boat.


----------



## Limbbaconeer

Sounds great.  I am interested. I have a solo canoe that I have hunted/fished out of.


----------



## jsullivan03

This sounds like an awesome trip!


----------



## Apex Predator

All right folks I'm getting excited about this one.  South East Adventure Outfitters has a 15 passenger van that we can charter for $100 to ferry us back to the boats after we stage the vehicles.  If we have a crowd, this will be the best option.  If just a few folks commit, I can prolly find family or friends here locally to help.


----------



## jsullivan03

My brother and I are in for this trip.  Watercraft will be the Gheenoe in my avatar.  I'll trim the motor up and paddle if yall insist.   Are there actual ramps at the put in and take out?


----------



## Apex Predator

Yes, good ramps at each location.  If you are the only power boat in camp, you may be designated ice runner!   Us paddlers will be able to pack lighter that way.


----------



## jsullivan03

Apex Predator said:


> Yes, good ramps at each location.  If you are the only power boat in camp, you may be designated ice runner!   Us paddlers will be able to pack lighter that way.



Not a problem!


----------



## johnweaver

Very Interesting!!!


----------



## Apex Predator

Here are a few photos from a trip my wife and I did in the summer.  We put in at the Williamsburg Landing (north Sansavilla where we will put in) and took out at Altamaha Park.  Short overnighter, but we had a great time.


----------



## crazyjigr

Q- Will we be camping at different locations along the river or 1 main camp?
We have to be back home sunday night. How far/long will it take to get to take out point?
What time do we meet?( put in location ) Coming from N side of Atl.


----------



## Apex Predator

I plan to publish GPS numbers for three camping locations, but you are welcome to camp where you wish.  I just want there to be a central campfire each nite for socializing, for those interested.  The total trip is 24 miles.  I figured 6 miles a day average, so that we would have plenty of hunting time.  With the current on the river, three miles an hour will be a moderate pace.  Sunday morning we should be within 12 miles of the pick-up point if you wanted to paddle the rest of the way and take out a day early.  I'm thinking around 11 am on Friday, so that those N. GA folks won't have to plan on leaving Thu.


----------



## Limbbaconeer

This sounds better and better.  I am working on getting my kitchen pass!


----------



## Apex Predator

Some more Altamaha river swamp photos!


























It gets marshy the last 6 miles!  Lots of hogs in the marsh right now for the ones brave enough to go after them.  I shot this one, but he was already dead!


----------



## hogdgz

Man this looks so fun.


----------



## GHC

Sounds like a blast!  Now to decide if I should bring the 15' Grizzly or find a canoe somewhere.


----------



## Apex Predator

GHC said:


> Sounds like a blast!  Now to decide if I should bring the 15' Grizzly or find a canoe somewhere.



Paddle power man!


----------



## GregoryB.

Being from West Va, I am always up for a good canoe trip. May have to put off elbow surgery a little longer.


----------



## jerry russell

These trips are so much fun. We do a ton of paddling on the rivers of North and middle Georgia.  I would love to take my son.


----------



## Apex Predator

Bring it fellas!


----------



## crazyjigr

Centralized camp sounds like a blast, are these actual wma camps or spots along the river? We are planning on being in the truck by 5 on Sunday. 
Fri 11 departure is good. It's 5 hrs from gwinnett co to launch area.
You say the last 7 miles are the best for a shot at pigs?
Do u have any must/should haves for this trip?


----------



## Apex Predator

The last third or so is tidal, and has lot's of marsh.  The marsh is very boggy, but holds higher concentrations of hogs.  Walking through it is very difficult though.  Normal camping stuff that you can fit in your chosen boat.  We may plan to camp the first night at Ft Barrington, which is an established campsite that you can drive to as well.  The following nights will be on sandbars, or in the woods.  I need to check the tide charts for the last day, because paddling against the tide is not fun.


----------



## Apex Predator

It looks like high tide will be around 8 am on Sunday, and 9 am on Monday.  Perfect for that last push towards the take out point with an outgoing tide.


----------



## crazyjigr

If we could convince a hog that he needs to go for a canoe ride w us on Sunday would be perfect.


----------



## Apex Predator

For anyone not able to join us on Friday, there are two other launch sites.  

Sat am we should be in the vicinity of Harper Lake.  From Cox take a left on Barrington Rd.  Down several miles you will turn left on Harper Lake Rd SW.  It will dead end at a public camp site on Harpers lake.  We will camp either in the camp ground, or nearby on the river.  This point is only 4.7 miles from our Williamsburg Landing launch point.

Sat eve we will be near the Altamaha Park.  From Everett on HWY 341 take the Altamaha Park Rd.  That road dead ends at the river park.  The park is 9.9 miles from Williamsburg landing.   

From that point on there are no other public launches until the take out point.


----------



## jsullivan03

as far as the lower tidal stretch goes, how is the fishing?  Would there be saltwater fish in that stretch?


----------



## gtfisherman

I'm interested and run a gheenoe as well right now. What is the fishing situation down there? If I could sling arrows and bring home reds and trout... Even my wife would be happy!


----------



## Apex Predator

Don't count on the trout and reds this far up river.  There have been occasional fish towards the take out, but the bass, specs,  and cats will be available.


----------



## Apex Predator

Marsh hunting can be exciting!  My buddy Brad shared this with me from his Sunday afternoon hog hunt.


Let me start by saying all hogs have different personalities, but we found a feisty one tonight! Every other hog I have encountered has ran the other way (whether it saw me or not) after I have shot it with an arrow anywhere from 7 yards to 50 yards. 



Jacob and I went out on the river from Darien this afternoon around 4 pm to try some spot and stalk bow hunting on a small private island I am allowed to hunt from time to time. We get out of the boat with hip boots on and bows in hand to hunt the marshes they feed in. About 200 yards into the swamp marsh Jacob spots a nice sized hog about 130 lbs +/-. The sow had jumped up from its hiding spot about 15 yards away from him to retreat from us. I watched where it went and as we stalked it thru think and thin sections of grass and open mud flats I passed up two brief shot opportunities I had because I wanted Jacob to try and get his second hog with a bow. Finally it darted into a 30 yard wide by around 70 yards long section of chest high brown needle marsh grass. The kind of marsh grass you can’t see two feet and it stabs you all over. I tell Jacob to go around to the other end and wait in the mud flat on the other side as the wind was prefect for a slow push. I proceed into the think grass with bow in hand and knife by my side. About half way in I realize the hog is holding tight somewhere in the thicket with me and not moving or going out towards Jacob. I push over a small tree to walk up on it as you can not even see the ground at your feet. All of the sudden the hog charged straight to me from about 7 yards away squealing and grunting like crazy. I take two steps to the nearest cypress about as big around as my thigh and jumped as it attacked my legs. I felt it hitting my calves two times as I tried to shimmy this no bark small cypress tree with hip waders, a thin nylon shirt and thin gloves and a 20 pound backpack on my back. It wasn’t happening! I was only a few feet off the ground and it reached up and bit down on the toe section of my boot hanging down. I snatched my foot up and it let go thank goodness. I looked down over my right shoulder and it is directly under me looking up. I stomped down with my right foot as hard as I could on top its head and then it had had enough. It bolted straight towards Jacob who was mortified and petrified by the sights and sounds he was hearing. The hog came out of the thicket and walks straight towards him as he drew his bow from next to a tree about the size of my waist. At about 12 yards it turned a little and he let it have into the point of the shoulder. The hog spun in 3-4 circles squealing like mad. He nervously but quickly nocked another arrow and made another great shot into the shoulder / spine area and dropped it right there. As I walked over to him he pointed to my left because two more we hadn’t seen moved into another nearby thicket. A short stalk later the 80 pound boar hog stepped out at about 12 yards to meet the Gold Tip 5575 arrow I had waiting on him. This hunt was off the charts for adrenaline rushes! Glad to be home safe and sound with all my lower extremities in tack.


----------



## crazyjigr

Now that's a "once in a life time hunt" to have piggy on my piggys is a whole lot of excitement.


----------



## jhamilt

Wow what a hunt, thats why when I'm hunting hogs I always carry a pistol, even bowhunting. Soon as they get next years calander up at work I'm putting in for time off for this trip.


----------



## jhamilt

Marty are you planning on taking out at the shrimp docks in darien, or two way or champney?


----------



## jsullivan03

Work gets in the way again......  Not gonna be able to make it.  My presence is required in St. Simons that weekend.....but at least I am allowed to bring the boat in tow and will have free time to use it.


----------



## Apex Predator

John, I am planning on the ramp next to Skippers.  I'm gonna talk to the owners of the condos right there about leaving our vehicles in their lot.


----------



## Limbbaconeer

Wow.  What a story!


----------



## SOS

Alright, President's Weekend,  huh?  We aren't doing Ossabaw this year...this might be good.  Got a basic Coleman 17' canoe....hmmmm.  Will need a partner to paddle that beast...but can hold a lot of gear.


----------



## Apex Predator

I'd love to have you Steve!

If by a miracle the river starts to rise, and wipes out our camping/hunting spots, we can always camp at the Buffalo Swamp tract of Altamaha WMA.

Here is some good reading about the region we will be seeing.
http://www.sherpaguides.com/georgia/coast/central_coast/altamaha_river_bioreserve.html#Barrington

Here's a link to a map I created and bought for myself, if you guys are interested in ordering one.  It is $14.95, plus shipping.

http://www.mytopo.com/review.cfm?mytopoid=727735F123


----------



## SOS

The wife says it's a "go"!  Don't get no better'n that!  I need a good strong second in the canoe...my old elbow is not as good as it used to be.  Hey, some one has got to be last!


----------



## Apex Predator

I think Martin may be looking for someone to paddle him around Steve.


----------



## Limbbaconeer

*Got permission!!*

I just got the time off work and permission from the wife and son.  I can't wait!  My canoe needs a small repair.  Other than that I am ready.

Karl Kortemeier


----------



## trad bow

I would like to make this IF I don't have to work. I also have an extra canoe( Old Town Discovery 158) if someone needs to borrow one.


----------



## Apex Predator

Good to hear you may can come Jeff.  Maybe you can talk Mark into it.


----------



## Limbbaconeer

I have a topo program, and I can print off maps if anyone is interested.  The program I have is better for small maps.  The link that apex predator listed is better for an overall map.  The ones I can print are black and white.


----------



## doofus

I just got back from a week down there...swamp so dry it's like walkin around in a bowl of tater chips...and skeeters so bad they'll tote you off...take thermo cell n plenty of bug dope...


----------



## Limbbaconeer

Might have to break out the bug tent!


----------



## Apex Predator

Skeeters will be mostly gone in Feb, but bring thermacell just in case.  I don't think you need a bug tent.


----------



## Limbbaconeer

Perfect. My canoe is on the small side. When I take trips I pack as if I am backpacking. I will bring a thermal cell just in case.


----------



## rapid fire

Looks like I may be coming and bringing a wheelie bow shooter with me.  Y'all won't be mean to him will you?


----------



## dutchman

All of this sounds very interesting...


----------



## Apex Predator

Great news Mark!  He won't be the only one with training wheels!


----------



## markland

I'm thinking about it, but I have to go to the SCI convention the 1st week and have the NABA show I think around the 2nd week somewhere, not sure if I am going to be able to make it.
Plus I'm not crazy about sitting in the water in Feb either, it's kinda cold ya know!!!!


----------



## Apex Predator

I'd love to have you bud, but understand if you can't make it.


----------



## markland

Yep threw a monkey wrench in my hog hunting plans for Feb for sure.  Will be in touch!


----------



## rapid fire

It looks like I am 99.9% good to go on this one.  Due to not being in a canoe in around 20 years and this hunt being in cold weather, I will be sporting a john boat. Marty, will the water be high enough to run a small outboard?  Tell me a little about river fishing.  All I've ever done on the Altamaha is run limb lines.  May have to set a few out at night and try for some flatheads. Is anywhere along the river fair game for hunting?  Does your map cover the entire trip?  Are the campfires produced with drift wood?


----------



## Apex Predator

Mark there is plenty of water to run your boat, even when low.  To catch the flatheads you will have to use live bait, and limb lines really shine here.  Catching and keeping the bait alive can be a challenge.  Bring some crickets for bream.  The map I linked to covers the whole trip, which means many of the small creeks and lakes are hard to see on it.  There will be plenty of dead stuff for camp fires. I'm just hoping the river don't rise too much.  If it rises a little we'll be good, but flood stage is bad.  I'll keep you guys apprasied.  Here is a link to the river stage.  As long as it's out of the yellow, we won't have any trouble.

http://water.weather.gov/ahps2/hydr...&view=1,1,1,1,1,1,1,1&toggles=10,7,8,2,9,15,6


----------



## Limbbaconeer

Apex Predator,
I noticed the graph line goes up and down quite a bit.  Is there water release on the river?

Thanks


----------



## Apex Predator

No water release, just a small tidal fluctuation.  Looks like around 2.5 feet.  The current doesn't reverse and run upstream until the last 1/3 or so of the trip.  The last day we will paddle with the tide on the last leg.


----------



## Limbbaconeer

Thats funny.  I fish the hooch near atlanta, and I always check the USGS site for the same information.  When I saw it going up and down I thought the same thing was happening.  I never would have thought about the tide.

Thanks for the info. Excited about the trip.


----------



## Corey

I can not tell you how bad I want to go on this trip but my son 
will be here about this time so im thinking it would be really bad 
to be on a 26 mile trip and my wife go into labor..lol 

I hope yall have a blast and yall do this again next year so I can 
make it.


----------



## gtfisherman

Corey said:


> I can not tell you how bad I want to go on this trip but my son
> will be here about this time so im thinking it would be really bad
> to be on a 26 mile trip and my wife go into labor..lol
> 
> I hope yall have a blast and yall do this again next year so I can
> make it.


  Congrats!

Now:

The week before my first was born (and this was 10 yrs ago) I was for 3 days on the Banana River in FL fishing for reds and trout. No cell service, nothing. IN THE NOT MOTOR ZONE!!! You couldn't get anywhere fast if you wanted to! 

Not sure why she's still married to me... 

Of course... I was 3 hours late for the first date with my wife. I was duck hunting. So everyone knew the rules up front...


----------



## Corey

gtfisherman said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Now:
> 
> The week before my first was born (and this was 10 yrs ago) I was for 3 days on the Banana River in FL fishing for reds and trout. No cell service, nothing. IN THE NOT MOTOR ZONE!!! You couldn't get anywhere fast if you wanted to!
> 
> Not sure why she's still married to me...
> 
> Of course... I was 3 hours late for the first date with my wife. I was duck hunting. So everyone knew the rules up front...



Thanks man, im the same way I took a fly rod on our honeymoon 
but this I dont think im going to press my luck that much.


----------



## NavyDave

If there is any possible way for me to make this trip one of you may find me running on the bank and jumping in your boat!!!


----------



## Apex Predator

Dave, I have a spare boat if needed.


----------



## gtfisherman

NavyDave said:


> If there is any possible way for me to make this trip one of you may find me running on the bank and jumping in your boat!!!



Dave- If I get to make it you ride in style in the gheenoe with me...


----------



## SELFBOW

Apex Predator said:


> Dave, I have a spare boat if needed.



That yak is not a boat


----------



## Limbbaconeer

*Bigfoot sightings*

Hey guys,  I saw this posting online and thought you would be interested.  Also, just ordered a map, can't wait.

"Altamaha River Area Seems to Be a Hotspot for Bigfoot Sightings

The Altamaha River area of Georgia tends to be a very active area in terms of Bigfoot sightings.  Recently, I have had several emails and found several reports of sightings and activity in the area.  One reader on Facebook sent me a message that contained stories about two sightings in the McIntosh County area.  The first was a story told to the reader by a friend of his who was with his father in McIntosh County in a swampy area.  They were both on foot walking a railroad track deep in the woods. According to the story, the area where the tracks were had been cleared out about 20 feet. In the distance, the man and his father could see what they thought was a man walking across the tracks.  Not being a Bigfoot believer, the man said he was a bit perplexed by what he saw. He said that it may not have been a man afterall, as what he saw was over six feet tall, had lots of hair all over its body, and had arms that were long and hung down its side for quite some length.  In another story told to me by this same reader, he and a friend of his were on the Altamaha River for a hunting and camping trip.  It was the summer of 2005, and he and his friend decided to go for a late night boat ride. Finding a creek running off the river that they had never seen, the two decided to explore the area to see if there was any game there that they might come back later and hunt.  They boated about a mile up the creek when they decided to stop the motor and listen.  On the banks of the creek could be heard loud growling sounds and what sounded like the crashing of tree limbs and the breaking of tree branches in the woods.  The animal seemed to get more and more irritated as the pair remained on the creek, and as this happened, it became louder and seemed more aggressive in terms of breaking things in the woods.  Deciding that it was time to go, the two cranked up the boat and left the area before they saw whatever was making these awful growls and tearing up the woods face to face.
At the BFRO website there are a number of reports from this area of Georgia.  In one, posted in November 2008, a man was hunting with his uncle on the Altamaha River.  As he sat on the bank of the river, he looked to his side and noticed what he thought was a huge man standing near a tree.  He described the "thing" as being very tall, built like a football player, and hairy.  In fact, he said the thing was covered with hair about a foot long. It had a greyish cheek and a pointed nose with beedie eyes.  He looked away and then back again, and whatever this was had left.  After hearing some splashing in the water, he realized that whatever he had seen was now in the river. He walked closer, which elicited a 15-20 second growl from the animal.  The witness said that when the animal growled, all the squirrels in the vacinity ran toward him.  
There have been other sightings reported along the Altamaha River basin. It is a very large area, and the river itself is ripe for such events.  But I can't help but think that there is quite a bit of activity, or sightings at least, in that area.  Perhaps someone has heard of these types of encounters in that area. As a matter of fact, the witness in the BFRO story above says that there is a Wayne County legend called "Feets." It would be interesting to hear more about this.  I grew up and lived for quite some time in Montgomery County. The Altamaha River is formed at the south end of that county near Uvalda.  It is an impressive sight. I had never heard stories like this while I was growing up there. I still have lots of family there now.  I return to the area on holidays and family visits. Perhaps I ought to try to find out if there have been newspaper stories in my hometown paper that contain reports and sightings of weird animals on the banks of the Altamaha. "


----------



## crazyjigr

Great camp fire story..... we are not the only one chasing piggies.


----------



## Limbbaconeer

Happy new year folks!  I just got my map.  Thank you for the link.  Apex Predator, one of your posts said we are starting at the Williamsburg Landing.  Is it just north of the map coverage?

Just looked at the DNR site.  It looks like it must be at the spot marked "upper Sansavilla Landing"

Thanks


----------



## Apex Predator

Limbbaconeer said:


> Happy new year folks!  I just got my map.  Thank you for the link.  Apex Predator, one of your posts said we are starting at the Williamsburg Landing.  Is it just north of the map coverage?
> 
> Just looked at the DNR site.  It looks like it must be at the spot marked "upper Sansavilla Landing"
> 
> Thanks



That sounds like the one.  It is on the map.


----------



## crazyjigr

@ limbbaconeer, it was great meeting ya today, looking forward to this trip.
 Be sure to visit the guys at NGTA this weekend take your boy he'll have a blast. I'm out of town and can't make it.


----------



## Limbbaconeer

Great meeting you guys also.


----------



## Limbbaconeer

*Water?*

What are you guys planning to do about water?  On similar trips I have carried water and used a filter.  Is the water decent enough to use a filter?

-Karl


----------



## Apex Predator

I think you can filter cesspool water, but I wouldn't drink it unless in a survival situation.  I think all I'll take is drinking/cooking water.  I figure about 2 gallons.  The second day we will be near the Altamaha park which has a store for re-stocking.  We will have a john boat amoungst us as well, so they could run for water if needed.


----------



## Limbbaconeer

Sounds good. I have collapsible water container I plan on bringing.


----------



## SELFBOW

Looks like there might be some extra traffic on the waterways that weekend. 
Wayne County Hog Jam will be happening the 18th & 19th.

$7,000 guaranteed in prize money.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=6610704


----------



## Apex Predator

This Hog Jam Tourney is Sat and half a day Sun.  I don't see it affecting us much.  The doggers can't legally run dogs on the WMAs where we will be camping/hunting.  It's a big river!


----------



## robert carter

I was at Buck Swamp yesterday below Morgans Lake and the River is perfect for such a trip.RC


----------



## Apex Predator

Yes, she is staying very low for this time of year.  I'll be making an overnight scouting trip soon.


----------



## Apex Predator

I'm hitting the river early Sunday and paddling the whole stretch through Monday.  I'll post some scouting photos!


----------



## Bubbaforsure

Apex Predator said:


> I'm hitting the river early Sunday and paddling the whole stretch through Monday.  I'll post some scouting photos!



You be safe and take care!


----------



## Al33

I am excited for all you tguys making this float/hunt trip. Marty always hosts exciting hunting adventures and this one looks like it will be the best ever. I have been reading this thread since it got started and using Google Earth to see and study where your travels will take place. Really looking forward to reading about it all and seeing all the pic's when you get back home.

Wish you all safe travels, good hunting, and perfect weather.


----------



## SELFBOW

Al33 said:


> I am excited for all you tguys making this float/hunt trip. Marty always hosts exciting hunting adventures and this one looks like it will be the best ever. I have been reading this thread since it got started and using Google Earth to see and study where your travels will take place. Really looking forward to reading about it all and seeing all the pic's when you get back home.
> 
> Wish you all safe travels, good hunting, and perfect weather.



Just watch " Deliverence" and you will get the idea of whats gonna happen lol.


----------



## Apex Predator

Martin says it's gonna be too cold for him.  He don't like sleeping outside if it's below 50.  You should have heard him whine on Cumberland when it was in the teens with winds 25-30mph!


----------



## Al33

buckbacks said:


> Just watch " Deliverence" and you will get the idea of whats gonna happen lol.



Hate that for you Martin, but you do have a strong resemblance to Ned Beatty. Weeeeeeeeeeee.


----------



## SELFBOW

Al33 said:


> Hate that for you Martin, but you do have a strong resemblance to Ned Beatty. Weeeeeeeeeeee.



Well now I thought I was more the Burt Reynolds type myself...


----------



## crazyjigr

Apex Predator said:


> I'm hitting the river early Sunday and paddling the whole stretch through Monday.  I'll post some scouting photos!



You start posting pictures and a few of us on here are going to be worthless at work 
Can't wait been doing a lot of planning and packing already. It's amazing how long it takes to pack less.


----------



## Apex Predator

Here is the list of interested folks from reading this thread.  I need to get a pretty good head count, so that I can confirm the suttle arrangements and figure out vehicle parking at the take out ramp.

Kayak/canoe camp:

Myself      Confirmed
Crazyjigr and friend Confirmed
Navy Dave Confirmed
Limbbacmeer Confirmed
Eric S. and two friends  Confirmed

Motor boat camp (Altamaha Park):
Rapid Fire and friend  Confirmed
Martin and Nolan  Confirmed

So far that's eight in seven different boats for the primitive camp and four in two different boats for the Altamah Park.


----------



## rapid fire

I need to take one more test run in my boat to make sure it's running ok.  Think it has a clogged jet.  This will determine whether I park at Altamaha park or all the way at the end.  Leaning toward parking at the park.


----------



## markland

Sorry Marty but I won't be able to make it got to go to Reno for the NABA show and won't be back in time.
Ya'll have fun but I might be seeing ya the end of Feb for something else if it works out or maybe we can do the opening week of turkey thing again?


----------



## Apex Predator

Will miss you Mark L!  Mark W, if you need a canoe, I'm sure we can find you one.

I've been studying Google Earth and am kinda leaning towards two camping spots only.  

The first is a huge sandbar about 7.5 miles down the river (31 26.236N, 81 36.537W), which is only a mile or so upstream from the Altamaha park.  It would be within range of even the paddlers if needed.

The second is a high bluff in Lewis Creek (31 23.777N, 81 31.250W), which is 8 miles further down the river from the first camp.  This second spot is great with the river down, because it connects with the Buffalo Swamp tract of the Altamaha WMA.  It would be a fairly short walk to 20,000 acres of good hog grounds.  We could camp Sat and Sun nights here and have only 6 miles to do the last day.  The folks wanting to leave Sun will be within range of the take out point as well.


----------



## Bronzysalmon

Have fun guys.

I am thinking of making a trip down the Altamaha in May. We will take a pontoon boat and camp directly on the boat. I am trying to figure out exactly how much of the river is accessible to such a large boat, so please keep me posted.

Can't wait to hear the stories and see pics.
Watch out for the Altamaha-ha!


----------



## Hunting 4 Him

Marty,
I parked at the high bluff on Lewis creek this past sat. to do some squirrel hunting and there was a big dead hog right there at the camping spot.  It was mighty rank and needs to be removed if anyone is planning on camping there.  Its been there a while and the buzzards never touched it from what I could tell.

Ward


----------



## Apex Predator

I guess I have a putrid task ahead of me!  I better fit a shovel in the yak for this trip.  Was he close to the river bank?


----------



## rapid fire

My boat will be fine, I just have to play with the choke a little.  Running a little rich right now.  Here is a link to a really good map webpage.  LINK
I have already loaded all the creek/lake mouths and high spots into my GPS.  It looks like the bluff in Lewis Creek is about 2 miles up the creek by your Coordinates.  Does that sound right?


----------



## Limbbaconeer

The camping locations sound good to me.  A bit of paddling and more time in the woods.  The last distance to take out is very manageable.


----------



## crazyjigr

Apex Predator said:


> Here is the list of interested folks from reading this thread.  I need to get a pretty good head count, so that I can confirm the suttle arrangements and figure out vehicle parking at the take out ramp.
> 
> Myself      Confirmed
> Dennis?
> Crazyjigr Confirmed and friend 1 boat
> Navy Dave?
> Bald Fish?
> Hogdgz?
> Limbbacmeer Confirmed
> Eric S. and friend  Confirmed
> GTFisherman?
> JHamilt?
> SOS?
> TradBow?
> Mark Land?
> Rapid Fire and friend  Confirmed
> 
> So far that's seven in five different boats.



Me and friend, 1 boat. We are planning on driving down thurs night and staying near by any hotel suggestions? Fri morning we will be looking for a good breakfast spot ( suggestions?)If anyone wants to meet up


----------



## Apex Predator

rapid fire said:


> My boat will be fine, I just have to play with the choke a little.  Running a little rich right now.  Here is a link to a really good map webpage.  LINK
> I have already loaded all the creek/lake mouths and high spots into my GPS.  It looks like the bluff in Lewis Creek is about 2 miles up the creek by your Coordinates.  Does that sound right?



Yup!


----------



## Apex Predator

crazyjigr said:


> Me and friend, 1 boat. We are planning on driving down thurs night and staying near by any hotel suggestions? Fri morning we will be looking for a good breakfast spot ( suggestions?)If anyone wants to meet up



You'll prolly have to stay in Brunswick (I-95 exit 36).  There is a Huddle House right there.  About 20 miles up the road to the ramp.


----------



## SELFBOW

crazyjigr said:


> Me and friend, 1 boat. We are planning on driving down thurs night and staying near by any hotel suggestions? Fri morning we will be looking for a good breakfast spot ( suggestions?)If anyone wants to meet up



Look into Darian


----------



## rapid fire

My friend and I will be staying Thursday night at my inlaws in Hazlehurst.  We will try to kill a pig before we meet up on Friday.


----------



## Apex Predator

buckbacks said:


> Look into Darian



Darien is 20 miles further away from our starting point.  No bridges to cross, or it would be closer.


----------



## SELFBOW

Apex Predator said:


> Darien is 20 miles further away from our starting point.  No bridges to cross, or it would be closer.



I was assuming it would be closer based on your post "About 20 miles up the road to the ramp. "
__________________


----------



## Apex Predator

I'm one sore puppy!  Everything is barking, but my dogs!  

I had my wife drop me off at our starting point Sunday a.m. at 8.  At this point I had a 1-1.5 mph current helping me along.  I was making a good 4.5 mph without paddling hard.

I stopped and scouted a pretty spot in Sansavilla WMA in the 9-10 time frame.  I jumped three groups of deer and one lone boar.  Some fresh sign, but not a lot close to the river.  I think if one were to do more walking, they would get on hogs here.

I got back in the yak and kept paddling.  I stopped at the numbers in my gps for the first camping spot.  Not bad, but found a better spot on the other side of the river down about 1/4 mile.  I passed the Altamaha Park around 11 a.m., which is just over 8 miles.  Here is a shot of the train trestle as I passed it.  There was an old boat that has been on the bank for many years.  Look at the size of that cypress growing from within the hull!

At around the 10 mile mark, the tide shifted to incoming, which meant I no longer had any help!  It didn't change directions this far up stream, but just stopped as the water started rising.  At this point, I decided to hit it hard and get all the way to the second camping spot!  I was making 3-3.5 mph at this point.

I cut through Stud Horse Creek to aquire Lewis Creek.  When I arrived at the high bluff, which I called our second camping spot, there were three guys camped there.  It was 2 pm, I was 16.5 miles into the trip, and I was getting tired!  I found a nice camping spot across the creek and setup camp!


----------



## Apex Predator

There was pretty fresh hog sign right in my camping spot.  I was ready to quit for the day, but managed to walk a little.  I felt like I could have gotten on hogs here, but was too tired to try.  I gathered some wood, pitched my tent, started my fire, and settled down to watch the sunset!  I would have been happy without even having my bow in camp!


----------



## Supercracker

Yer in my spots!!!!!!!



lol


----------



## Apex Predator

I awoke the next morning to fog on the river.  I forgot to dry my boots next to the evening fire, so stoked some life back into my campfire.  I was alone with only one deadline, which was to make the takeout point by 3:45.  I broke camp, dragged my yak to the shoreline, loaded her up, and headed down stream.


----------



## Apex Predator

The guys hunting the high bluff said there was lots of sign, but hadn't gotten on any hogs in two days of hunting.  I made my way out of Lewis creek into the main river.  I headed east towards Rifle Cut.  As I aproached Rifle cut I noticed I was aproaching the tidal zone.  There was a light incoming current, and more and more marsh grass lined the bank.  Rifle cut was cut as an alternate path for barge traffic after the Altamaha was barricaded during the civil war, or so I hear.  Straight as a rifle shot, and just over a mile long.  The outgoing current really runs fast through here, and there are lots of snags.


----------



## Apex Predator

Out the other side of Rifle Cut there was a lot more marsh.  The hogs love this fresh water marsh, but it's tough hunting to go after them.  I paddled up a couple of canals left over from the old rice plantations.  Hog crossings were evident.  There are lots of osprey nests in the tops of the old cypresses.  I saw a bald eagle roosting, but the light was wrong for a good photo.  Looking back I could see the road signs marking exit 49 on I-95.  Finally Darien, and the take out point.

I had a great trip!


----------



## Limbbaconeer

I can't wait.  I spent part of the weekend tweaking a few things on my old canoe.  Thanks for the pics.


----------



## Apex Predator

In your spots?  These are my spots, along with bunches of others.  I need to find some new spots away from McIntosh Co. where poachers have immunity!  I think I'm gonna start sinking boats!


----------



## Supercracker

Apex Predator said:


> In your spots?  These are my spots, along with bunches of others.



you do realize I'm joking?

Nice area around there. Bit slow though, I humped around almost all day Sunday and barely even saw any sign but, being on foot, could'nt get back to the juicy areas. 

I'm going to have to get off my butt and get my Gheenoe up and running.


----------



## Apex Predator

I'm just poking ya about the "my spot" part.  It just really sticks in my craw how these hog doggers hunt anywhere they like, the law doesn't matter to them!


----------



## Supercracker

OMG, I thought it was just me. Last year, during Turkey, I actually had dogs run a pig PAST ME!


----------



## crazyjigr

Man that looks great. Do you have GPS# for the take out point?


----------



## Al33

Awesome pic's Marty!!! The only one I recognized was the last one.

Man, y'all are going to have a blast. Heck, I'm excited and am not even going to make it. Good luck to all of you!!!!


----------



## longbowdave1

Great pics Marty! Have a great time on your group hunt and I wish the best of luck to all the hunters, and a safe trip!


----------



## ErickS

Marty
We will be in Thursday evening, we are hoping for a 8am departure time from Chesapeake. Will we be able to camp where we are putting in at, or do we just put are tents up in your back yard.


----------



## Apex Predator

Ya'll can stay with me Thursday eve bud.


----------



## dm/wolfskin

Beautiful pictures Marty. I know ya'll going to have a great time. Mike


----------



## TNGIRL

Looks like it is all coming together for ya'll!!  Those were great pics Marty, love the sunset and sunrise times!!! The fog on the water is always cool!!!! I hope everyone takes plenty of pics to show us later!!!!!Have a great time and stay safe and comfortable!!!!


----------



## Barry Duggan

Great pics Marty. Hope ya'll have one of them large times you don't soon forget.


----------



## rapid fire

crazyjigr said:


> Man that looks great. Do you have GPS# for the take out point?



Look at this LINK.  You can pick GPS#'s for anywhere you want.  It is a really good web page.

Here are the #'s for the end of the ramp at Skipper's.  N 31° 22.090'  W 81° 26.221'

Marty, did you work it out to park our trucks there?  I am still leaning toward parking at Altamaha Park.  I figure it would be nice to have a truck there if anyone has an emergency.  I will call them tomorrow.


----------



## pine nut

WOW I so wish I could do this with you guys.  Y'all ought to have a blast!  I'm a bit old and a bunch to stiff to be sitting in a boat that long let alone a canoe!  Take lots a pictures and write the story cause I'll want ta hear it all!


----------



## Apex Predator

I haven't got it set up yet Mark.  I'm not sure if it's gonna be 5 vehicles or 15 vehicles yet!   For a motor boat, the park sounds good.   I had the Altamaha Park managers in the store buying appliances a few days ago.  I mentioned to them that we had a trip planned.  When you talk to them they should remember Marty at Coastal Appliances talking about the float trip.


----------



## crazyjigr

rapid fire said:


> Look at this LINK.  You can pick GPS#'s for anywhere you want.  It is a really good web page.
> 
> Here are the #'s for the end of the ramp at Skipper's.  N 31° 22.090'  W 81° 26.221'
> 
> Marty, did you work it out to park our trucks there?  I am still leaning toward parking at Altamaha Park.  I figure it would be nice to have a truck there if anyone has an emergency.  I will call them tomorrow.


Thank you,
Marty, I will need to park 1 truck


----------



## rapid fire

Not trying to jinx us, but it looks like the weather is trending nicely.  Water levels look good too.


----------



## ErickS

Dang it, guess I am going to bring my rain gear for sure now.


----------



## Apex Predator

Allright folks, I have shuttle transportation reserved.  It will be provided by Altamaha Tours.  They rent kayaks and canoes, and also provide guide services.  The shuttle ride will be $10/person, with a $70 Minimum.

http://www.altamaha.com/index.html

I also set up a place to park our vehicles.  It is well lighted, but not secure, so don't plan on leaving valuables in your vehicle.  Parking is free.


----------



## rapid fire

I think we will park at Altamaha Park and camp there as well.  We will meet y'all on the river some time Friday.  I will have my truck there, so if anyone has an emergency, hopefully I can get you somewhere quicker.


----------



## NavyDave

I've been fixin up my yak just in case...how bout a pic of that bow rack we can barely see on your yak Marty.


----------



## Apex Predator

Dave it's just two pieces of 1/2" thick Starboard screwed to the top inside edge of the yak.  I pre-drilled some holes so that I can screw in those little two pronged gear hangers, and then remove when not needed.  The hold the bow well, because you can rotate the arms to hold each limb with no play.


----------



## NavyDave

how were the nats on your scouting trip?  They've bee really bad over here lately.


----------



## Apex Predator

Don't think I saw any knats, but did see a few skeeters.  Nothing bad at all though.


----------



## NavyDave

There is nothing yo can't do with PVC.... R&D phase...


----------



## Apex Predator

Looks good Dave!


----------



## Apex Predator

UPDATED INFORMATION:  

Just a reminder that this trip will be Friday 17 Feb through Monday 20 Feb.  We will meet at the Upper Sansavilla Boat ramp at 10:30 Friday a.m., unload the boats and gear, leave some armed guards, and shuttle our vehicles to the take out point.  I have chartered a bus to take us back to the starting point.  He will meet us at the parking spot at noon.  This will cost us $10 each, or $70 minimum.  

I have planned only two campsites so that the folks needing to leave Sun eve, or early Mon can get there easily from the second camp.  The first camp is just under 8 miles.  From the first camp to the second is around 9 miles.  The last leg from Camp #2 is around 6-7 miles.  I originally published GPS #s for our camps.  I have tweaked them slightly with an alternate spot within sight of the originals.  Here are the new, or alternate/overflow spots:  Camp Site #1- 31 26.101N, 81 36.640W.  Camp Site #2- 31 23.742N, 81 31.652N.

I've also edited the first post in this thread with the same info!

Seven days and a wake-up!!!!  Weather and river level is looking good!


----------



## longbowdave1

Nice bow rack Dave! 

Now if you can just incorporate a bit more PVC on your design, you could include a "potato launcher" in case you travel down hostile waters in the yak!


----------



## NavyDave

longbowdave1 said:


> Nice bow rack Dave!
> 
> Now if you can just incorporate a bit more PVC on your design, you could include a "potato launcher" in case you travel down hostile waters in the yak!





I'ts looking like I might make this trip after all.  Some admiral is coming to talk to us Friday afternoon but that should be easy to get out of!  It's good to have an XO who is a bow hunter!!


----------



## Apex Predator

Sweet!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NavyDave

Is that the williamsburg landing?



Apex Predator said:


> UPDATED INFORMATION:
> 
> Just a reminder that this trip will be Friday 17 Feb through Monday 20 Feb.  We will meet at the Upper Sansavilla Boat ramp at 10:30 Friday a.m., unload the boats and gear, leave some armed guards, and shuttle our vehicles to the take out point.  I have chartered a bus to take us back to the starting point.  He will meet us at the parking spot at noon.  This will cost us $10 each, or $70 minimum.
> 
> I have planned only two campsites so that the folks needing to leave Sun eve, or early Mon can get there easily from the second camp.  The first camp is just under 8 miles.  From the first camp to the second is around 9 miles.  The last leg from Camp #2 is around 6-7 miles.  I originally published GPS #s for our camps.  I have tweaked them slightly with an alternate spot within sight of the originals.  Here are the new, or alternate/overflow spots:  Camp Site #1- 31 26.101N, 81 36.640W.  Camp Site #2- 31 23.742N, 81 31.652N.
> 
> I've also edited the first post in this thread with the same info!
> 
> Seven days and a wake-up!!!!  Weather and river level is looking good!


----------



## Apex Predator

NavyDave said:


> Is that the williamsburg landing?



It's called either the Williamsburg Landing or the Upper Sansavilla boat ramp.


----------



## rapid fire

Marty, I fixed the numbers for the 2nd campsight.
Camp Site #2- 31 23.742N, 81 31.652W
We may end up being down there Thursday night.  We will be camping every night at the Altamaha Park.  Man I can't wait.  I'm already almost packed.


----------



## Apex Predator

Looking forward to seeing you bud, it's been too long!


----------



## NavyDave

I'm used to camping outta my truck.  Obviously can't carry all that stuff.  What are some must haves from you experienced guyz?


----------



## longbowdave1

Hey Dave, This isn't the kayak your taking on the float trip is it?????


----------



## Apex Predator

Aside from my hunting gear, there are a few must haves for me.  I've got to have hot coffee in the am, so I'll have a percalator.   A comfortable camp chair is a must.  I slept on one of those thin foam pads last time, and decided to carry an air mattress this time.  I'm getting too old to sleep on the ground!  I normally take a camp toilet, that I made out of wood, but it's not gonna work in a kayak.  I bought one of those aluminum framed old folks toilets that I'm gonna break down and bring.  I really appreciate not having to squat by a tree!  

I think the secret to packing light is talking to some buddies.  Unless you plan with each other, you will duplicate a lot of stuff.  In one campsite, we don't need 7 stoves, 9 lanterns, and six tables!

It's still pretty far out, but the long range weather forecast is for rain Fri/Sat.  Of course we have seen that bunches lately, and not received a drop.  Plan on rain gear, just in case.

Always bring extra batteries for whatever needs them.  There will be no way to charge a cell phone either, so let your family know that your phone will be off except for at certain times maybe.

Don't forget some sunscreen, thermocell, and toilet paper!


----------



## ErickS

Don't forget the most important item, a tent. I am sure there will be several tents around but not sure I want to "Hot Rack" my one person backpacking tent.


----------



## NavyDave

longbowdave1 said:


> Hey Dave, This isn't the kayak your taking on the float trip is it?????



That's classified information


----------



## NavyDave

ErickS said:


> Don't forget the most important item, a tent. I am sure there will be several tents around but not sure I want to "Hot Rack" my one person backpacking tent.



I am a Submariner


----------



## Apex Predator

"Don't ask, don't tell!"


----------



## NavyDave

Apex Predator said:


> "Don't ask, don't tell!"



That is gone.  you can serve openly now...


----------



## ErickS

Glad I retired when I did, you boat guys are a different breed. I'm definitely not going to hot rack with a bubble head. But I can't wait to meet you guys.


----------



## Apex Predator

Dave made a great suggestion.  Any of you guys camping out of the boat could post any "community" gear you are bringing, so that we don't all show up with the same stuff.  I will bring the toilet.  I will have a small percalator coffee pot.  I have a small backpacking stove, and my tent is personal sized.  I suggest everyone bring a camp chair of thier own.  I have a small camp table, but don't have room for it in my boat.  I can bring it along if someone would haul it for me.


----------



## ErickS

I am bringing a Coleman two burner camp stove, two one pound propane bottles and a small table.


----------



## NavyDave

Seems we have enough camp stoves so I will leave mine at home.  The smallest tent I have is a 4 man so someone can room with me in my mini submarine instead of hauling another tent.  Martin (buckbacks) will be staying at one of the main camps and can bring us a chain saw for fire wood (if we need it).  I'll bring my small camp ax, shouldn't need mare thn one.


----------



## rapid fire

Was gonna bring my saw too, but I will leave it at home since martin is bringing his.  He is also bringing a fish fryer if we can get enough fish on Friday for a fry.  We will only be about 1/4 mile from y'all Friday night.  I will be there Thursday night so hopefully my buddy and I can get some fish or pigs on friday morning.  I will bring a bag of Potatos just in case and martin has some of Clay Patton's batter.  If y'all want to shoot for it, maybe everyone can bring a can of beans too and we can throw all in a pot together if we get to do a fry.  We will even give free pulls back to y'alls camp if you want to do it at the park.  Martin is high classing in a bass boat.


----------



## NavyDave

name the beans....and it shall be...


----------



## rapid fire

Just bring a can.  They are best when mixed together.


----------



## Barry Duggan

rapid fire said:


> Just bring a can.  They are best when mixed together.



Going in.


----------



## SELFBOW

Mark bring your saw...I don't have one


----------



## Apex Predator

Just checking the Roll Call again.  This is the latest info I have.

Kayak/canoe camp:

Myself      Confirmed
Crazyjigr and friend Confirmed
Navy Dave Confirmed
Eric S. and two friends  Confirmed

Motor boat camp (Altamaha Park):
Rapid Fire and friend  Confirmed
Martin and Nolan  Confirmed

So far that's seven in six different boats for the primitive camp and four in two different boats for the Altamah Park.


----------



## ErickS

Weather report please. One online source shows rain Thur and Fri the other shows sunny all weekend. What is the local new showing?


----------



## Apex Predator

Here is from just now:

Friday
Partly cloudy. Highs in the upper 60s.

Friday Night
Partly cloudy. Lows in the upper 40s.

Saturday
Mostly cloudy with a 20 percent chance of showers. Highs in the mid 60s.

Saturday Night
Mostly cloudy with a 20 percent chance of showers. Lows in the upper 40s.

Sunday
Partly cloudy. Highs in the mid 60s.


----------



## rapid fire

Will bring a few hand saws.  Chain saw won't crank again.


----------



## NavyDave

If nobody wants to share my mini sub, i'm gonna bring a tarp and my hammock instead of the tent.


----------



## crazyjigr

We plan on staying in jesup Thursday night
Fri morning we will be looking for a good breakfast 
@ apex predator sending pm w contact info


----------



## JRerras

You get one of these yet, Marty?


----------



## Apex Predator

JRerras said:


> You get one of these yet, Marty?



Jason!  Good to see you over here bud!  I haven't messed with one of those "Foo Foo" machines yet.


----------



## crazyjigr

I'm going to bring 2 lbs of venison breakfast sausage and 2 packs of venison brats to share with yall.


----------



## NavyDave

crazyjigr said:


> i'm going to bring 2 lbs of venison breakfast sausage and 2 packs of venison brats to share with yall.



u da man!!!


----------



## Apex Predator

crazyjigr said:


> I'm going to bring 2 lbs of venison breakfast sausage and 2 packs of venison brats to share with yall.



That's what I'm talking about!  I wish I had more room in my yak!


----------



## Hunting 4 Him

If you're going to camp
 near Marty or Martin you better bring some ear plugs...


----------



## Apex Predator

Hunting 4 Him said:


> If you're going to camp
> near Marty or Martin you better bring some ear plugs...



Oh yeah, I forgot to mention the ear plugs as required equipment!


----------



## ErickS

Dang it, two days before we leave and I got the creeping crud. It went from my kids to my wife, I thought it might have passed me but, I was wrong. If it is what they had it should pass in about 24 hours. Fingers crossed it is the same thing.


----------



## crazyjigr

ErickS said:


> Dang it, two days before we leave and I got the creeping crud. It went from my kids to my wife, I thought it might have passed me but, I was wrong. If it is what they had it should pass in about 24 hours. Fingers crossed it is the same thing.



The creeping crud got to me sat (saline nasal rinse was the only thing that worked)


----------



## Apex Predator

Come on men!  Don't let it get to you!  The show must go on!!!!!


----------



## ErickS

Now worries, I will be there come heck or high water.


----------



## Apex Predator

It's looking more and more like rain folks.

Friday
Partly cloudy with a chance of rain. High of 72F. Winds less than 5 mph. Chance of rain 20%.

Friday Night
Mostly cloudy in the evening, then overcast with a chance of rain. Fog overnight. Low of 45F. Winds from the NE at 5-10 mph shifting to the WNW after midnight. Chance of rain 20%.

Saturday
Overcast with a chance of rain, then rain in the afternoon. High of 68F. Winds from the NNE at 5-15 mph shifting to the SE in the afternoon. Chance of rain 70% with rainfall amounts near 0.7 in. possible.

Saturday Night
Overcast with a chance of rain. Fog overnight. Low of 39F. Winds from the NW at 10-20 mph. Chance of rain 40%.

Sunday
Overcast. Fog early. High of 70F. Winds from the NW at 5-10 mph.

Sunday Night
Partly cloudy. Low of 28F. Winds less than 5 mph.

Monday
Mostly cloudy. High of 61F. Winds from the SE at 5-10 mph shifting to the ENE in the afternoon.


----------



## dm/wolfskin

Wet ground makes good hog hunting. Ya'll get em. Mike


----------



## ErickS

Loaded up ready to hit the road in the AM for the 9+ hour drive.


----------



## Apex Predator

Can that Jeep handle all that weight?


----------



## crazyjigr

I guess I'll just have to bring a bigger tarp


----------



## NavyDave

I'm bringing a 10/10 tarp......maybe an umbrella also


----------



## rapid fire

Waiting on my wife to get home from work with my truck so I can hook the boat up.  It's sitting in the drive ready and the back of the truck is already full.  Should be down by supper tomorrow.


----------



## NavyDave

It's magic!


----------



## SELFBOW

7 on the sandbar. 3 at the campground. We will see what tomorrow brings. The fish weren't biting today....


----------



## Al33

buckbacks said:


> The fish weren't biting today....



It's Friday, maybe the fish know Christians like to eat fish on Friday.

Good luck to all of you. Can hardly wait to see the pic's and read the reports.


----------



## longbowdave1

Good luck out there guys!


----------



## SELFBOW

Someone has shed blood twice today.....


----------



## longbowdave1




----------



## wranglerjoe1968

I am looking forward to the updates and see how you guys do


----------



## SELFBOW

Can't speak for the other seven but I know the three of us have shed blood five times today w a number of misses as well!


----------



## Barry Duggan

buckbacks said:


> Can't speak for the other seven but I know the three of us have shed blood five times today w a number of misses as well!



You didn't cut yourself, did ya?


----------



## longbowdave1

Spill your guts Martin, start talking!


----------



## SELFBOW

Rapidfire ended up w 4 kills. Shane had 
3 to include his 1st Trad kill w Sweet Pea. I had 3 also to include my first Black Widow kill. That's 10 for us...


----------



## dm/wolfskin

Armadillos must have been out. MiKe


----------



## markland

dm/wolfskin said:


> Armadillos must have been out. MiKe



That's what I'm guessing???


----------



## Apex Predator

What a trip!  Great folks, great paddle, and mostly good weather!  Here are a few shots from the first day.  We didn't start the paddle until 1:30, I believe.  Not much hunting time the first day.

My buddy Eric, Jason, and Andy, all drove down from VA to float with us.


----------



## Apex Predator

We had too much gear!  I obviously don't have any photos of me in my boat, but it was loaded to capacity!


----------



## Apex Predator

Here are the boats in the early am, a camp shot, first blood, and a hog trail.  Almost all the guys got on hogs walking from the first campsite.


----------



## Apex Predator

We decided to stay on in the firs campsite another nite, since we were expecting bad weather Sat aft and all night.  Jim and Andres left Sat to head to the second campsite, since they had to take out Sunday.

Here is my second kill, and us hunkered down as the rain started.  We probably got over an inch of rain, and my tent was leaking pretty badly!

On Sunday most of us stayed in camp in the morning, cause it was still raining.  Eric and Jason went and found some more hogs!  We paddled to the second camping spot.  The last photo is the place we landed.  Not the most kayak friendly piece of bank, but we made do.


----------



## Apex Predator

The last of my photos are from this morning as we loaded up and headed out.


----------



## Apex Predator

More of this morning.


----------



## Apex Predator

And the last of my photos!


----------



## Apex Predator

I hope Jim and Andres made it home safely!  Anyone heard from them?


----------



## dm/wolfskin

Looks like ya'll had a ball. Way to get on them tree rats. Mike


----------



## pine nut

Cool trip thought about yall all weekend!


----------



## rapid fire

Although we cheated a little, we had a really good time.  I took my buddy Shane with me even though he did need training wheels to get along.  We stayed Thursday through Sunday at the Altamaha Camp Ground (Redneck Riviera or Georgia.)  Martin shared a camp with us and made sure we had hot coffee each morning.  Did I mention we had power, water and hot showers each day?  Shane and I didn't fare too well with the fish or hogs and only found a ton of week old sign.  We decided to sneak over to the rabbit hole for a few hours on Sunday before heading home and that was a very good decision.  I took 4, Martin took 3 and Shane took 3, including one with Martin's Sweet Pea, which I have on video.  I hate we didn't get to spend more time with Marty and the rest of the bunch, but greatly appreciate Marty sharing his stomping grounds with us.


----------



## TNGIRL

Looks like an absolute GREAT weekend was had by all!!!!!


----------



## d-a

Apex Predator said:


> I hope Jim and Andres made it home safely!  Anyone heard from them?



They did, it was @10pm when Jim got home. From the few mins I talked to him they had a great time. 

d-a


----------



## Necedah

That/s some pretty neat stuff there. 

Dave


----------



## longbowdave1

Wow, Great pictures! Looks like a great trip!


----------



## Al33

Thanks for the report Mark!!! Great photo's!! I especially like the pic of you, Martin, & Shane with the bag of hares.

I expect you killed more rabbits than Martin and Shane because you were wearing the RHHC hat.


----------



## SELFBOW

Al33 said:


> Thanks for the report Mark!!! Great photo's!! I especially like the pic of you, Martin, & Shane with the bag of hares.
> 
> I expect you killed more rabbits than Martin and Shane because you were wearing the RHHC hat.



I expect he may have missed more as well as the video will show later on

It was a fun time I went to marty's camp several times, their take off point also.


----------



## crazyjigr

Marty we got home fine, sunday we caught the tide just right and made good time getting to darien. For awhile there we were doing 4.7mph. 
 1st camp was fun and sign was every where hated to leave yall, 2nd camp sat night we had pigs all around our camp most of the night raising cain it was kinda creepy, one actually came within 30 feet before it realized we didn't belong there and took off plowing thru the palmetos. Sunday we hunted several hrs, I had 2 (50lbs) come towards me unfortunatly their was a downed tree (15yards)between us, I stalked them for about 100 yards but never got a good oportunity. 
My advice to anyone reading this if you dont go at least once to see this part of GA you are missing out it's amazing.
I'll post pictures as soon as I get them.
Thank yall for everything


----------



## Apex Predator

I guess we should have camped on that side of the creek!  We camped on the other side and there was no fresh sign.  It was really great camping with you guys!


----------



## NavyDave

Had an absolute Blast!  Still downloading all the pics and vids and will post them as soon as they're done!  Had a great time meeting new friends, hanging out around the campfire telling lies, eating good food, shootin my new bow, camping , yaking, fishing,  harvesting river cane, walking the swamps, and hunting the obviously elusive American Rhinoceros!


----------



## NavyDave

buckbacks said:


> I expect he may have missed more as well as the video will show later on
> 
> It was a fun time I went to marty's camp several times, their take off point also.



I get the hint


----------



## NavyDave

I figured out this Youtube thing.  Here is your video Martin!  BTW....no bouys were harmed during the making of this film.......thanks to the poor marksmanship..


----------



## JRerras

It was great meeting you guys.  Andy and I had an absolute blast, and are already talking about getting traditional bows for next year.


----------



## Apex Predator

It was great hunting with you again Jason.  These hunts are a great way to meet new people and convert them to traditional archery!   I hope to do this one again for sure.  I'm glad you brought Andy with you, cause he was a lot of fun.


----------



## NavyDave

Here is some more pics to wet yur whistle:
http://i870.photobucket.com/albums/ab269/cumah/2012%20Float%20H
[IMG]http://i870.photobucket.com/albums/ab269/cumah/2012%20Float%20Hunt/DSCF0751-1.jpgunt/DSCF0750-1.jpg[/IMG]






Imagine that!


----------



## NavyDave

The camp cook!  Everyone should invite him on their hunting and camping trips!












Home sweet home!


----------



## NavyDave

The comunity tarp.  It was a nice tarp.  A few of the embers from the camp fire liked it too...




Andres and Jim








The GA river Navy




The original Summit Tree Stand


----------



## NavyDave

My new bow from longbowdave!




Missed tree rat or stump shooting?




Followed this hog trail and nuggets straight to the swamp




too bad the piggy wasn't still in his bath


----------



## NavyDave

Now that's a Stump!




a little practice on the beach


----------



## NavyDave




----------



## longbowdave1

*!*

Great job on the pictures Dave! Sure looks a great time.


----------



## NavyDave

Can you guess what's behind tree number one?




The Camp Throne!!!


----------



## Apex Predator

Great photos Dave!


----------



## NavyDave

Just a couple more...


----------



## Longstreet1

Looks like it was a great trip


----------



## NavyDave

Last one!


----------



## NCHillbilly

Man, that looks like a great time! Gives me the urge to go buy a canoe.


----------



## TNGIRL

Great job on the video Dave!! I felt like I was right there without the mud or throne time!!!!!


----------



## dm/wolfskin

I could smell the river. Mike


----------



## Apex Predator

Great video bud!


----------



## Al33

Great pictorial Navy Dave!!!! Thanks!!!! Thanks to all of you who took pic's for the rest of us to enjoy. Glad everyone made it home safe and sound.


----------



## pine nut

Really enjoyed that!


----------



## longbowdave1

Great work on the video Dave! Your Video camera mount worked out perfectly! Just like riding along with you watching that video.


----------



## SELFBOW

Great video Dave! I liked the part most when it was facing you and were narrating. That was cool to me...


----------



## RNC

What a great thread ...... really enjoyed the read an all the pics an videos !

Thanks for sharing the good times with us guys


----------



## ErickS

Almost  a week late, but I wanted to get some more pictures posted. What a great trip it was. Only wished the cooler weighed more on the way out then it did on the way in, but I enjoyed the trip so I can't complain at all.

Getting our "going light"400# of gear into our boats.
Jason trying to fit in to his surroundings.
Marty seeing if the manufactures weight limits are accurate.


----------



## ErickS

and more


----------



## ErickS

more,
Some of the beautiful Georgia scenery.
Jason the camp cook. Chicken, rice, and black beans.


----------



## ErickS

What a great place to hunt,
I have never seen such big cypress trees, for comparison my bow is 60"
Spanish moss, if it was not 70* you could almost mistaken it for snow in the trees.


----------



## ErickS

Jason getting ready to hunt. 
Myself.
Day two on the river.


----------



## ErickS

23 miles is a lot of river.


----------



## ErickS

Dave stole my camera.
Rifle cut.


----------



## ErickS

What a great trip, I can't wait until next year. Thanks Marty for another great hunting memory. I really enjoyed everyone's company.


----------



## NavyDave

I love self portraits!


----------



## longbowdave1

Great pictures Erik!

 Great pictures and videos posted by all the participants in thes trip! I think they made everyone who viewed them want to be right out there with you guys, at least I know I did.

 The Traditonal Archery community and the members of GON forum are are special group. It tooks a lot of planning ond preparation on Marty's part to get this trip layed out. Then, new friends and old, began to plan to participate, and make an opening in their busy schedules, and get ready for the trip. While on the trip, great memories were made and photographed. By sharing you experiences and pictures with the forum upon you return, you set an example of the true meaning of a Traditional Archery Hunt for all to see. Traditional Archery brings people together with it's simplicity in this complicated world, and makes for lifelong friends and memories!  

 Thanks for putting that trip together Marty and to all the other members of the "Georgia River Navy".

 I heard that since this thread was created there has been a 4.7% increase in the sale of canoes, kayaks, raingear, and PVC piping.


----------

